# Cabin life...lots of photos



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharing a view into the window of our life while at the cabin. Sun filled days, cloudy or raining, they are all special.
Have been at the cabin longer than was planned, having car work done up here and so have been land locked with no wheels. Sure drives me nuts when I don't have clippers when I want them, can't stand fuzzy faces and kai is one fuzzy boy. None of the dogs look great at the cabin, always curly coats from being in the lake or the rain. We are all happy though!

Evenings colors by maryac58, on Flickr

We have fun at night too...

Night Dancing by maryac58, on Flickr

We play lots of frisbee

This part of the game gets old... by maryac58, on Flickr


OH! So thats what you were watching! by maryac58, on Flickr

Love these quite mornings

Good stay by maryac58, on Flickr

Fish watching is a favorite pastime

The fish watch....got it covered. by maryac58, on Flickr

Good kids

Listening by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Those are beautiful pictures. I love how your parti tilts his head. I have to ask, what was your white spoo jumping after in the night?

Paula


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful poos!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll bet you are quite ok with having the car fixed and getting some extra time in there! Your dogs are STUNNING, curly or not. They are just beautiful. The head tilt is so sweet. And WOW are they agile! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful photos. The dogs look wonderful, happy.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

littlestitches said:


> Those are beautiful pictures. I love how your parti tilts his head. I have to ask, what was your white spoo jumping after in the night?
> 
> Paula


The frisbee! It was dark, dark enough for a poor quality action shot. So I brought the photo even darker to just highlight Luke in the air.
My Parti girl Ellie always tilts her head when I talk to her, it really is endearing.


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Your babies are DELIGHTFUL! Thank you for posting your pictures. I could certainly enjoy getting "stuck" at the cabin with such great company! 

Julie


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

What great photos! I'm jealous of your poodles - I want to be "stuck" at that cabin too! LOL The water is beautiful! Looks like they have lots of fun together!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

You have some mad photography skilz and the gorgeous poodles to show 'em off with! Thanks for sharing.

--Q


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Lots of naps at the cabin

Crashed by maryac58, on Flickr

The dogs help clear the dock of spider webs every morning as they fish watch

Can you see the spider web attatched to Ellie's nose? by maryac58, on Flickr

The concentration by maryac58, on Flickr

Oh do they ever have fun fun fun!

Checking the shoreline for goodies! by maryac58, on Flickr

When they are done with fun they hope to be served lunch outside.

Whats this? Your hungry? by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I'll bet you are quite ok with having the car fixed and getting some extra time in there! Your dogs are STUNNING, curly or not. They are just beautiful. The head tilt is so sweet. And WOW are they agile! Thanks for sharing!


You are right, its not so bad having to be up here do to work being done on my van, but it just wasn't in the plans to be up here so long. I'm getting kind of antsy knowing there is much work do be done at home!
My dogs aren't very fancy, but any dog against the water looks so beautiful.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

These are stunning pictures! Seriously they should be on a calendar or a postcard (if anyone sends them anymore)!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Quossum said:


> You have some mad photography skilz and the gorgeous poodles to show 'em off with! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> --Q


Thank you, but its the dogs that make me look good as a photographer. 
Not kidding...they know the sound of my cameras being turned on better than the sound of a treat bag, and they love that sound because they know they in store for something fun!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

True ARTISTRY and Sheer PERFECTION in many of these shots.

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL !

The sensitivity that you feel for your crew is clearly evident 
in these stunning images.

Thank you for sharing your good times together :star:.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

You are a wonderful photographer.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

can I come live with you guys????, puhleeeeeeeeeze?? I don't eat a whole lot..:act-up:

AMAZING pictures, AMAZING poodles!!


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

Amazing crew and amazing photography! I loved looking at all of your pictures. Stunning!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Your pictures and your poodles are gorgeous. Even if you think it's just the dogs making them that way. Your pictures are always incredible.

Oh how I wish I could live on a lake. Kodi would be wet every second of every day though. 

Just Beautiful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

As always, after seeing your breathtaking photos I feel like I've been on a glorious vacation at the lake. That gives me an idea...I think we should raffle off a visit at *spoowhisperer*'s cabin for some lucky forum member and their poodle(s). The rules of course would stipulate that you, your camera and your poodles will be on hand 24/7. The raffle proceeds could be donated to a poodle rescue. You'd raise a bundle!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful Pictures of Beautiful Poodles! Thanks for sharing the awesome pictures! Now I can hardly wait to get out to our lake lot with the girls!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunning pictures...as always. And I absolutely love the way Ellie always tilts her head when you talk to her in videos and pics. That one by herself, where she's looking at the water, is so beautiful. It almost looks like a black and white photo. ♥


----------

